# Alfine set up questions.



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I just set up my Haro Mary SS with an Alfine wheel/shifter set. Seems to work fine, but there are issues with some of the gears. Specifically 5 and 3. 5 is the worst, there's lots of skipping, and this is before even riding the bike. It does it in the stand. 3 skips too, but more on the ride than in the stand. 

I really want this to work. 

Gearing set up: 32/18. Rapid fire shifters, EBB. No chain line issues. 

Generally, it seems like it won't stay in gear once I shift there. 

This is my first nice IGH, so I'm not super confident in my ability to trouble shoot it. Got's any advice?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Damnit, Martini, you're having problems with an Alfine? I'm just about to lace up mine.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going to assume you set everything up as per the instructions. Have you tried adjusting the tension until the skipping stops and then checking to see if it skips in other gears? If not do that. Next make sure you have enough housing between stops and no kinks in the cable or housing. I haven't set-up an Alfine from scratch yet so there maybe more issues than I'm not aware of currently. These are tips for Nexus hubs and other IGHs in general.

I haven't heard any issues about manufacturing problems or congealed lubricants which could also cause the problem.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I just set up my Haro Mary SS with an Alfine wheel/shifter set. Seems to work fine, but there are issues with some of the gears. Specifically 5 and 3. 5 is the worst, there's lots of skipping, and this is before even riding the bike. It does it in the stand. 3 skips too, but more on the ride than in the stand.
> 
> I really want this to work.
> 
> ...


Hmm...sounds very strange, I've never had any issues like that with any of my IGH's. Did you set the cable tension correctly in 4th so the 2 yellow lines line up? Do you have the cable attached correctly to the hub (the nut goes in the little slot turns a bit and the cable runs under that little tab-like groove?

In case you don't have the instructions, here are some from the Shimano site that show the cable installation:

http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...00/SI-6M20A-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830657998.pdf


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Tension is most likely the issue here methinks. The hub was on sale at QBP in a prebuilt wheel, and as such came with NO instructions at all. I have a full cable run, with no stops, so the kinks are out. 

In fact, I'm generally unimpressed with how the hub comes packaged in general. IMO, it should come as a kit, ready to install. You shouldn't have to buy all these little niggling parts. This coming from a first time IGH buyer/user, and shop owner. 

Baker, thanks for the link. 

Schmucker, it'll be fine. Alfine race in Eau Claire? Your black vs my gold?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> In fact, I'm generally unimpressed with how the hub comes packaged in general. IMO, it should come as a kit, ready to install. You shouldn't have to buy all these little niggling parts. This coming from a first time IGH buyer/user, and shop owner.
> 
> Baker, thanks for the link.


Sometimes, the hub is sold with all of the hardware (cog, washers, etc). That is how I've purchased the Nexus and Alfine hubs that I built into wheels. I was careful to make sure I was getting the whole package, because I figured it would be a pain to piece it all together.

You can pick up a Shimano Alfine SG-S501 Small Parts Kit, which contains most of the niggling parts, except the cog.

http://www.bikeman.com/HU7889.html

The built wheel deals that pop up on QBP can be excellent, but you often have to get the small parts separately.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

baker said:


> The built wheel deals that pop up on QBP can be excellent, but you often have to get the small parts separately.


Yes they are, and that's just what I had to do. Minor pia, but still a pia. Cable adjustment has been made and a quick rip around the block makes things seem mucho bettero.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> Schmucker, it'll be fine. Alfine race in Eau Claire? Your black vs my gold?


Sadly the Alfine is going on a different bike. You'll hate me immensely if I tell you what it is. It is my sixth bike. My black bike that I will be kicking your arse with is a light 29er SS. 
I don't know what your plans are for the Firecracker, if it's just you you can probably crash at my place, I should have a double bed in an extra room. I've been talking with a race organizer, apparently he wants my club to run a party zone on the course so that will be a good place to hang.

What shifter are you using? I got the JTek to go on some Midge bars for a Monstercross Alfine build.

I also hate that the parts are all seperate. The small parts kit was hard to find. Luckily my LBS has old IGH cogs and snap rings so I'm set if I need a different size or they break/wear out.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> My black bike that I will be kicking your arse with is a light 29er SS.






Schmucker said:


> What shifter are you using? I got the JTek to go on some Midge bars for a Monstercross Alfine build.


Once you get some miles on the Jtek, please provide some feedback. I just received this in the mail today, and I'm wondering which bike I should get off my arse and put it on...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The only thing I can say so far about the JTek is that it doesn't take much to tighten it down on the bar so take it easy. I rounded the head just a smidge already and I hadn't tightened it all that much either.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

ohh, a party zone? with beer handups? I'm all over that!

I'm using the trigger shifter on mine. I thought the twist shifter was too easy to twist. I've been told by Jtek that they're working on a thumbie that was supposed to be out later this summer, but some recent health concerns is delaying that project. No matter on the delay though, it will find its way onto my bike.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

If you bought one of the QBP wheel deals it's most likely an OE leftover which is why no hardware. OE is weird because the number are rarely ever right and the parts kits are usually specific for that company. Also, as I'm sure you know, OE parts can be slightly different than retail product.

Anyway, it looks like you got it running. So what did you end up doing?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Cable tension was the issue. Line up the yellow's and all's good to go. 

Just rode it on the city trails for a bit - works like a charm! I think I'm going to like it. Maybe even a bit too much. 

And FWIW, the Kenda Karmas absolutely *blow* in slippery leaves over mud. Not like we didn't know that already, but still....


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Does it pull cable from 1 or from 8? I'm trying to figure out where 4 is on my JTek shifter.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> Does it pull cable from 1 or from 8? I'm trying to figure out where 4 is on my JTek shifter.


1 is long cable
8 is short cable


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't understand. 1 is all the way up and 8 is all the way down?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Kind of tangental here, but on the Jtek's, can you shift more than one gear at a time? Or is the 'indexing' built into the shift mechanism of the hub, so you can only do one gear at a time, evar?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> I don't understand. 1 is all the way up and 8 is all the way down?


Looking at the Jtek, I believe 1 would be down and 8 would be all the way up.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Kind of tangental here, but on the Jtek's, can you shift more than one gear at a time? Or is the 'indexing' built into the shift mechanism of the hub, so you can only do one gear at a time, evar?


The indexing is in the shifter. The Jtek functionally appears like any other bar end shifter I've used, the amount of cable pull is just different. So, you can change a buncha gears in one motion, going through a pile of click positions.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Set mine up today, only 6 gears worked. Time to fiddle some more. It's really a PITA to get the thingy in the right spot on the cable and then into the cassette joint. There is no barrel adjustor when using the Jtek shifter so I added a crappy one to find tune it. My Ripcord cable is starting to look like ****.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> There is no barrel adjustor when using the Jtek shifter so I added a crappy one to find tune it.


Didn't even think of that! Thanks for the heads up. Time to dig through my junk boxes to find a barrel or inline adjuster of some type...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

JTek shifter works fine. Once I got it dialed in I had to dial it again once the cable settled in. It so hard to get the stopper in the right spot on the cable. I did have an issue today where it would spring the cable back when downshifting, but it seemed to go away. I'm using a Ripcord, which is Telfon coated so it might be something just a weird one time thing.

The whole build weighs 29lbs 7oz with comes heavyish components. B17 Narrow, cheaper seatpost/stem, Small Block 8's (29), 105 cranks (34x16), BB7's, Midge bars.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You know the rules. 

New bikes simply cannot be posted, bragged out or anything else with out picsures! Dammit. We gotta know what you used.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm afraid... you'll hate me so much if I do.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't be mad... I got a really good deal on the frameset....










Full post and pics on the 29er forum
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5701820


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice, I'm thinking of building a cyclocross bike with an internal hub for the winters round here. Just got my 29er Juice set up with the Alfine last night



Schmucker said:


> Don't be mad... I got a really good deal on the frameset....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Schmucker, that looks like a lovely build! Since seeing Midge bars on the On-One site, I've been curious as to how they ride, with their shallow drops and 50-odd cm width.

Do you think it would be possible to slide a set of standard hydraulic brake levers and the standard Alfine shifter up onto the horizontal section of the bars near the stem clamp?

I'm still toying with the idea of swapping the low riser bars that came with my Saracen Pylon8 for either a set of Butterfly (treking) or Midge bars, for the extra hand postions.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

It is not possible. Do not use mountain components on bars designed for road. Even if you could get the levers on the position would be terrible. They are designed to be always in the drops so putting the shifter up top would be very out of the way.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

What kind of stem angle and length do you "generally" recommend Schmucker?

I've got some Midges and am looking to do just exactly what you did.


----------

